# 6'6" ultra light wade fish



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Every year at the Hou. Fishing show we introduce the new rods we will offer in 2018. The 6'6" wade rod was put on a diet and now weighs under 3 oz. The blanks we build on have high modulus reinforcement offered exclusivly on these blanks making a stronger and lighter blank. The grips are black eva and the reel seat is a pac bay minima split reel seat. They are fitted to the blank which means no arbors like on most other split reel seats, making it the most sensitive seat I have ever fished.Ending at a pac bay minima guide train and tip. The minima guides do not have inserts that can and will fall out and are very light weight. 

Everyday shop price..........$229
Show price.......................$189

5 of these rods will be sold at show price starting today until gone


----------

